# sexing discus



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

i have 2 discus as of right now and i plan on getting 2 more in the near future. i recently read an article about sexing discus using lines of geometry and that is this invisble line from their dorsal and anal fins crosses the tail, it is a female, and if it doesnt, it's a male. but i have a problem with this theory, both of my discus seem to be half and half. the line from the dorsal fin crosses the tail, but the line from the anal does not. does this mean it's a male or female and is there another way to sex them?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Wait til they are large enough and the one that lays the eggs is female? LOL Just kidding!

It's quite difficult to sex young discus and even the experts get it wrong sometimes. Your best bet to get a pair would be to grow up a group of 6 young fish and statistically you should have at least one pair in that group.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't forget to quarantine them from your other discus. It's very easy to pass on the 'discus plague'. Minimum quarantine for this would be at least one month. This would mean separate tank, separate net, separate cleaning tools, all of it!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I have 10 and I really have no clue which is which, besides maybe 2 I am pretty sure about. My have never really paired off so that makes it hard..and one laid eggs so that made that one in particular obvious hehe  Otherwise I have found it to be quite difficult. Good luck! If you find any better methods let me in on that secret hehe


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

The line theory is not if either line crosses the tail but at what point the two imaginary lines themselves cross. If the lines intersect somewhere in the tail it is a fm but if they cross behind the tail, it is male. I do not vouch for the accuracy of the test.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

DavidDoyle said:


> The line theory is not if either line crosses the tail but at what point the two imaginary lines themselves cross. If the lines intersect somewhere in the tail it is a fm but if they cross behind the tail, it is male. I do not vouch for the accuracy of the test.


http://www.aquaworldnet.com/dbws/sexingdiscus.shtml

that is what i read and it is not describing what you said.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I was told the method I described by a very experiened discus person- all I can say about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

oh okay. im just wondering if i read false information.


----------

